# Climbing Wall



## fatboy

Not sure where to put this.......citizen buys, takes apart into sections and reassembles in his back yard, Basically four "wall" sections, with one being the climbing face on the outside of it. Maybe 144 s.f. footprint, 13'-14' in height. No piers. foundation of any sort, sits on CMU's around the perimeter, it's weight is the only hold down. No roof........

Permit required? Playground equipment, or structure?


----------



## Mule

Re: Climbing Wall

First thought no.....doesn't meet the 120 sq ft of roof area.........or 200 in 2009.


----------



## brudgers

Re: Climbing Wall

As a code official, if you have to ask if a permit is required, it probably isn't.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Re: Climbing Wall



> As a code official, if you have to ask if a permit is required, it probably isn't


I will agree a permit is probably not required however at 13 ft tall I would suggest it be anchored down to resist the wind loads in your area.


----------



## fatboy

Re: Climbing Wall

I didn't think it needed a permit either, nobody in my shop did, we considered it playground equipment. Not really any different from a multi-level swingset/slide/rings/monkey bars setup.

I was asked by the Planning/Code Enforcement offices to do some opinion gathering, to get an idea.

Others?


----------



## pwood

Re: Climbing Wall

playground set, absolutely no permit or involvement. liability for this stuff not my thing!


----------



## peach

Re: Climbing Wall

playground... dangerous, maybe.. but a playground... don't get involved and the owner is on his own if someone gets hurt..

Involve yourself.. get structural calculations.. permit.. tiedowns...

your choice..


----------



## Inspector Gift

Re: Climbing Wall

I agree with Peach!  But check with your zoning code.  One of the jurisdictions that I worked had a height limit on playground equipment.    (FYI, I used to teach Rock Climbing and I have built two such walls prior to becoming a code official.  Oh, those were the fun days!)  :mrgreen:


----------



## cboboggs

Re: Climbing Wall

Playground equipment = No Permit Required.


----------

